

YouTube employee intervenes after Google Plus deletes a user's YouTube account - henning
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ccxiwu4MaJs

======
throwaway420
Can you see the frustration in that girl's face?

Actually, I have to thank the random Google employee for helping an obviously
frustrated user out, but unfortunately this is the kind of thing that happens
far too often across Google's suite of products.

Problematically, Google historically has not offered any realistic customer
support for any price. Think about what happens when somebody's business is
wrongly suspended from AdWords or AdSense or something. That destroys small
businesses and usually there's no realistic way to get a real response from
Google other than hoping your complaint gets popular on social media.

Obviously, solving customer service issues isn't the sexy kind of Computer
Science problem that Google is geared towards solving, but this is among the
biggest thing that is making me not want to rely on Google for any kind of
business tasks when I can help it.

~~~
OafTobark
Not to derail from the point you are making but Adwords does have a support
line.

